# Goodbye Willow



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

The great ones are never replaceable. They take a part of us when it's there time.

Don't cry because its over. Smile, because it happened!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how it is to have one of those special ones. A bond with a horse is something very special and sometimes not everybody gets that chance to experience. Cherish it forever.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Each love take a small bit of our heart with them. It takes a long time but soon you will be able so smile with the wonderful memories that she left you with. I hope God blesses you with peace in knowing she is grazing in lush pastures in Heaven.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, she looked like a sweetie.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Awe sooo sorry, its very hard to lose a loved one. I still have a hard time and its been a year. She will always be in your heart.


----------

